# ندمت على تخصصي :(



## المهندسه غدير (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الســـــــلام عليكم
بصراحه شديده انا ندمت جدا لإنني تخصصت هندسه صناعيه حيث ان لاتوجد فرص عمل ملائمه لهذا التخصص في بلدي ((قطر)).. الحل الوحيد أن اعمل لدى (بعض) شركات البترول في مناطق بعيده و البعض الاخر لايجد اهميه لوجود المهندس الصناعي!!!!!
وكثيرا من الهيئات عندنا لايجدون اي داعي لوجود المهندس الصناعي!!!
قبل التخرج تأملت كل خير وانصدمت بعد التخرج لذلك نصيحتي للجميع لايقدمون على تخصص قبل ان يتأكدو من حاجة سوق العمل له
أتمنى اسمع اي كلمة مواساه:55: :55: :55: 
واسمحولي عالإطاله


----------



## Loverone (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


قبل عام سألني دكتوري العزيز ، بعد حوار ساخن عن القسم :80: ، هل ندمت على دخولك الهندسة الصناعية:4: ؟! فأجبتُ وكلي ثقة بأني لم أندم على دخولي هذا القسم بل على العكس أشكر الله العلي القدير على دخولي هذا القسم الذي فتح لي أبواب عدة. :13: :13: :13: 

أختي لا تيأسي فنحن في السعودية عانينا كثيراً قبل اربع سنوات إلى سنتين ماضيتين ، فإن جهل المسؤولين والمجتمع بطبيعة المهندس الصناعي ظلت مجهولة ، حتى بسألك المهندسون الآخرون ، ماهي طبيعية الهندسة الصناعية , ولكن خلال السنتين الماضيتن لمسنا تغيراً كبيراً من قبل المسؤولين 
والمجتمع في فهم طبيعية المهندس الصناعي ،:78: :78: 


المهندس الصناعي < أكثرا المهندسين إلماماً ، بقدرات أي منظمة ، ويستطيع بجهده أن يطور أي منظمة كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة > :77: 

وكما كتبت في مقدمة لي عن الهندسة الصناعية وقد قلتها في محاضرة لي ، 

Where you are! you will have Problem $ INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERS solve each Problem!

فأنت تستطيعي أن تفتحي منظمتك الخاصة بك ، فكري بمشروع تديرينه إن كنت قادرة على ذلك! :14: 

أو حاولي في وظيفه في شركة , أو مؤسسة ، بحيث تقنعين المسؤولين بضرورة المهندس الصناعي في مجال عمل الشركة! :81: 

:63: :63: 

وأخيراً ، الله يكون في عوننا وعونك ان شاء الله.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأعرف مهندسين من تخصصات اخرى يقولون نفس الكلام...!!!!!

هذا ليس هو الحل وليس العيب بالتخصص فلكل تخصص حصته بالسوق ولكن تقع المسؤولية على المهندس نفسه وكما قال الأخ ان فرص عملنا تزيد سنة عن سنة وهذا لمسته في فلسطين حتى

لم اندم بالعكس واشجع على هذا التخصص لأهميته وحاجة السوق له بتخصصاته الكبيرة وان شاء الله اكمل الماجستير فيه

توكلي على الله فالحياة فرص والرزق من عند الله وكما قلت سابقا التخصص ليس هو السبب

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmadd (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*Industrial & Industrial*

:1: 
السلام عليكم
شو بسمع ندم عالهندسة الصناعية........................

المهندس الصناعي لا يندم بل يجعل غيره يندم

أثناء الجامعة كنا نقول لا يوجد وظائف لا يوجد طلب لا لا لا

نحن لا نعمل فقط في المصانع ... أي منشأة تستطيعين دخولها خصوصا في المجال الاداري


لا يعني أن تكون الوظيفة مطلوب مهندس صناعييييييييييييييييييييي:5: 

المجالات كثيرة في الجودة. شؤون الموظفين.التخطيط.المشتريات. المبيعات............

المهندس الصناعي في أي مكان يقع ..... يأتي واقف:15: 

بالتوفيق
[email protected]


----------



## المهندسه غدير (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أشــكركم جميعا عالمرور
ولكن صدقوني حاولت كثيرا في عدة مؤسسات ولكن لا ألاقي أي ترحيب أو حتى مجرد تفكير بتقبل تخصصي..
جميع ماذكرتموه كان يدور في بالي فقد كنت اتابع كل مايقال عن تخصصي وكنت في قمة تفائلي ولكن فعلا انصدمت جدا فأنا فعلا محبطه


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

في الحقيقة قد يعاني المهندس الصناعي في بداية الأمر وذلك لعدم تفهم بعض الجهات لطبيعة هذا التخصص
ولكن كلي ثقة أنه مع مرور الوقت سوف يجد المهندس الصناعي فرصته
وسوف يثبت نفسه لأن عنده مهارات عديدة جداً من الممكن الاستفاده منها في الشركات و المستشفيات والمصانع و البنوك والعديد والعديد من الجهات الأخرى المختلفة
ولكن المهم هو المثابرة وعدم اليأس 
وأنصح كل من تخرج ولم يجد وظيفة بعد استغلال الوقت قبل التوظيف في دورات مختلفة سواء في التخصصات الهندسية مثل إدارة المشاريع أو دورات عامة مثل اللغة الإنجليزية أو الكمبيوتر أو اكمال الماجستير.
وفي النهاية اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اختي المهندسة غدير
لن أناقشك بأهمية التخصص لكن اختي العزيزة انت امام امر واقع ....اما ان تحاولي جاهدة استبدال الندم بالنجاح و اما ان تبقي على ما انت عليه....كثير منا يقدم على قرارات بعيدة عن الصواب لكن يستطيع التأقلم معها و السعي الحثيث وراء النجاح "واذا كانت النفوس كبارا ....تعبت في مرادها الاجسام"...أعلم مدى صعوبة وضعك لكنك تستطيعين التسجيل بدورة هامة في احدى المجالات الهامة للبدء في العمل بشركة بوظيفة بسيطة و هنا طرف الخيط ....ان حصلتي على تدريب في احدى الشركات بالتأكيد سيؤهلك تخصصك لصنع الكثير لكن لتكن ارادتك قوية....كم من امرأة رزقت أبناء معاقين و حولت فشلهم الجسدي الى نجاح مع شدة مرارتها .... و كم من امرأة رزقت زوجا صعبا فصبرت و انشأت ابناءها ليكونوا من أفضل الناس.
أعلم اختي ان الكلام سهل جدا اذا ما قورن بالواقع...لكن اختي انا تخرجت بنفس تخصصك و مررت بنفس مشكلتك لكن عندما من الله علي و قبلتني احدى الشركات كمتدربة استطعت بحمد الله الجد و العمل وحصلت على وظيفة لديهم....الان عزيزتي فكري كيف ستدخلي الى احدى المؤسسات أو الشركات و أنا على يقين أنك ستنجزي الكثير و تحصلي على وظيفة .
والله الموفق


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

خيارات تغيير الواقع كثيرة لكن عليك التعرف عليها 

و الحقيقة أنه لا يمكن التعرف عليها إلا بإسهامات الخبراء 

و حطي تحت إسهامات الخبراء مليون خط

لدي رأي لا ادري عن جدواه و لكن سأقوله و السلام 

عندك شهادة CAPM: Certified Assococaite in Project Management و هي الأخت الصغرى لشهادة PMP: Project Management Profissional و كلتاهما تصدران من المعهد الدولي لإدارة المشاريع PMI: Project Management Institute

الـ PMP تحتاج إلى خبرة ثلاث سنوات و أسئلتها تدعى Situational Questions بمعنى الأسئلة عبارة عن وصف لحالة ستصادفينها في الواقع العملي و يطلب منك اتخاذ قرار من القرارات ( أربع خيارات ) 

فلذلك من الأفضل بما انك خريجة أخذ شهادة CAPM و التي لا تحتاج إلى خبرة و أسئلتها من نوع Knowledge Questions .

زوري قسم إدارة المشاريع في هذا المنتدى للتعرف أكثر على هاتين الشهادتين .

أيضا هناك دورات و شهادات في ما يسمى هندسة القيمة Value Engineering و آخر موضوع لي هو عبارة عن إعلان لدورة في هذا المجال .

بالنسبة للجودة Quality ، من المؤكد أن هناك دورات متنوعة فيها .. و لا أدري إن كان هناك شهادات Certifications فيها و في هذا يفيدك و يفيدني زملاؤنا في الهندسة الصناعية .

على حد علمي ، أن أحدث مفهوم في الصيانة هو TPM: Total Productive Maintenance و هناك دورات في هذا المجال في دبي من الجيد أخذها إن كنت تفضلين مجال الصيانة على إدارة المشاريع .

أعتقد أن الكمبيوتر مهم .. فبرامج مثل الأكسيس و الإكسيل مهمة ( رغم اني لا أجيدها إلا أنني وجدت فائدتها لأحد زملائي في العمل ) .

هناك نظام يسمى CMMS: Computerized Maintenance Management System .. مهم في مجال مراقبة أداء موظفي الصيانة و الموارد المستخدمة ... الخ . 

أحد الفوائد إجادة هذا النظام هو أنه قد يحتاج مدراء الصيانة إلى شخص يفهم في هذا البرنامج ( تعرفين المدراء في العادة كبار في السن - أربعيم سنة و فوق - و نسبة كبيرة منهم دقة قديمة و في العادة لا يجيدون الحاسب و تجدينهم يدفعون الأموال الطائلة لشركات البرمجة ) . 

هناك دورات متخصصة في الـ CMMS في دبي .

بما أنك مهندسة صناعية .. و القسم هندسة صناعية .. و الزملاء هنا مهندسون صناعيون .. فمؤكد أن هناك الكثير عن الدورات و الشهادات في مجالكم مما لا أعرفه أنا .

شهادة البكالورويوس ليست إلا شهادة إثبات أن لديك القابلية ( فقط القابلية و ليست المعرفة و لا الخبرة ) للدخول لعالم الهندسة الحقيقي على أرض الواقع .


----------



## المهندسه غدير (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا عالمرور الذي اثلج صدري
أختي أحلام كبيرة صدقيني صعب جدا تطبيق ماتقولينه :4: 
اشكرك اخي المهندس مروان دعوجي وفعلا معك حق :14: 

ولفت انتباهي رد زميلي ابو بدر
ولكن السؤال إنني في دولة قطر وهذا التخصص يعتبر جديد بالنسبه لنا فلا اعرف اين يمكن ان آخذ دورات في هذا المجال :81: 
إلا ان جامعة قطر قامت بطرح دوره في الsix segma وقد سجلت بها ولكنها لمدة يوم واحد فقط


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

يبدو ان النادمين علي تخصصاتهم كثر في هذا الملتقي 

اختاه .... تابعي هذا الموضوع لأحد النادمين .... و لكن من وجهة نظر مختلفه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39549


----------



## eftekasat3 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*هندسة الانتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى؟؟؟؟؟*

انا فى قسم هندسة الانتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى فى مصر و شعرت بالندم لدخولى هذا القسم !!!!!!!!!!

حيث لا وجود اهمية لة فى مصر و لا وجود فرص عمل كما يقال و المرتبات المجزية و انة اقل شانا من الاقسام الاخرى؟؟

اذا كنت على خطأ ياريت اى حد يفيدنى بقيمة و الشغل المتوفر لهذا القسم فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟:55:


----------



## Engineer Oman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

Dear sister 
i totaly agree that in our Region they do not understand the role of the industrial engineer. they really underestimate them .but i beleive that the big organisation do understand . personally i did my degree in mechanical engineering and i am working as a project engineer (they ask for mechnical engineer when they advertise for it) but once i started i found out that i have to do my Master in industrial engineering because it is the right one for my position. el7mdollah i started and i get benifet from it. so please be positive and try your best to make people to understand the what is the industrial engineering mean and all the best for you.


----------



## osanero (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني المهندسين انا ايضا خريج جديد من قم الهندسة الصناعية من الاردن بعد تخرجي مباشرة حصلت على فيزا من السعودية لشركة صغيرة نسبيا عملت بها لمدة اربع اشهر ورجعت الى بلدي بسبب تدخلي في امور ادارية اساسية يحتاج اليها المصنع عدا عن ذلك فيكون تصنيفه ورشه وليس مصنع ومع ذلك لم اصب بخيبة الامل وانا الان ابحث عن عمل يجعل مني قادر ع استغلال جميع مهاراتي وقدراتي لتوظيف شهادتي بقدر المشتطاع لانا الهندسة الصناعية تفتح العقل لدرجة انه لا احد يمكن ان يفكر بطريقة المهندس الصناعي متله لذلك انا اعتز بالهندسة الصناعية


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني في البدايه احب اقولكم مقوله مشهوره وهي 


Engineers can make things, But Industrial Engineer can makes things butter

الهندسة الصناعه لها مجالات كثيرة ومتعدده كما ذكر الاخوان سابقا و قابلت عدد من المهندسين المكانكيين والذين اكملوا دراسة المجاستير في الهندسه الصناعيه 

ولكن المشكله هي في فهم الناس و بعض المؤسسات لطبيعه الهندسه الصناعيه وهي مشكلة موجودة في كل مكان حتى في الدول المتقدمة 

لذلك اختي الكريمه انصحك لتوجه لمجال البنوك وهو المجال الاكبر والاشهر لتطبيق الهندسة الصناعيه بشرط وجود لغة انجليزية قويه حيث انها ضروره ملحه لدى البنوك و العديد من المجالات الاخرى كذلك 

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق و شكرا


----------



## المهندسه غدير (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*إسمحولي أن أعتذر عما قلته عن تخصصي*

أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء
أود أن ازف إليكم خبر جميل وهو إنني عملت لدى شركة بترول قويه جدا والجميع يقدرني وأعطوني مسمى "مهندس ميكانيكي وأنابيب"piping mechanical eng.
في قسم engineering projects كذلك وضعوا لي خطة تطوير عجيييييييييبه والحمدلله وأشكر ربي ألف مره والآن باتت الشركات التي تأخرت علي فالرد تتصل لإجراء المقابله ولكنني فعلا مرتاحه جدا جدا في مكان عملي وكذلك الراتب مغري جدا والامتيازات التي حصلت عليها كذلك
لذلك إسمحووووووووووولي أن أقول لكم إنني أفتخر بتخصصي ولم أعلم قيمته فالسابق وكل ماقلته عنه كان من الإحباط ومن الذين حولي الذين كانو يقللون من أهمية تخصصي 
فلـــــــــتحيا الهنــــــــــدسه الصنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعيه :77: :12: :77:


----------



## سيف حسام (12 ديسمبر 2007)

_ génie industriel ALGERIA_


----------



## عماد الشيخي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختي العزيزة وفقك الله فقي عملك وحياتك واعلمي ان النجاح لا ينبت زرعه الا بالسقاية ثم الانتظار لمدة لا يعلمها الا الله ولا يصبر عليها الا الصابرون الناجحون والعضماء ثم اذا انبتت اتت اكلها اكثر مما نتصور 
ما اريد قوله هو اننا يجب ان نكرس هذا التخصص وهذا العلم في طاعة الله لنكسب رضاه ورحمته فنخلص له في عملنا فيوفقنا فيدخلنا الجنة 
اجعلي لحياتك هدف فكري فيه جيدا في كل تفاصيله وليكن هدفك استخدام كل ما وهبك الله لك في حياتك لتنصري به الاسلام ولتجاهدي بعلمك ولتعلي كلمة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
صدقيني اذا ما فعلت ذلك سوف لن تندمين على اي خسارة قد تلحق بك بل بلعكس سوف تجدين الرضا التام بالقدرالذى كتبه الله لك 
فكري ماذا تريدين من الهندسة الصناعية ثم فكري ماذا تريدين اذا وصلت لهذا الهدف ثم فكري مرة اخري ثم مرة اخري حتي تصلي الى ان تجدي نفسك في اعلى مراتب الاهداف وهو رضا الله والجنة عندها ستنطلق الابداعات والطاقات التى في داخلك ولا تعلمين عنها شئ وتحققين النجاح والخبرة في كل ما تدخلين فيه
والسلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركته


----------



## المهندسه ميس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه مشكوره غدير على هالموضوع والله احبطتيني والله الله يسامحك


----------



## المهندسه ميس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*التخصص كويس والا لأ في فلسطين ؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بدي اسال عن هادا التخصص اله شغل عنا للبنات في فلسطين ؟؟؟
يعني وين بقدر اشتغل ؟؟؟


----------



## جامعية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*مبروووك*

أختى المهندسة غدير 
ما أسعدني أنك من خريجات الهندسة الصناعية في قطر , حيث أنني طالبة سنة ثانية من هذا التخصص الرائع و وددت التعرف عليك,
و قد تتبعت موضوعك و كان لدي الكثير من الأمل بأنك ستجدين ثمرة سنواتك الدراسية, أهنيك بمنصبك الجديد وفقك الله لكل الخير
الحمد لله أضفت عندي المزيد من الأمل و التصميم على أهمية المثابرة و تتبع مواد التخصص :34: 

لكن لدي سؤال ! هل من الممكن أن تشرحي لي طبيعة عملك كمهندسة أنابيب ميكانيكية , و ما هي أكثر المواد التي أفادتك خلال مسيرتك الدراسية في هذا المجال؟ هل تظني أنك وجدت استخداما لما درسته ؟

شكرا و بالتوفيق


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف مبروك .... 
والله فرحنالك


----------



## المهندسه غدير (26 ديسمبر 2007)

أتــــــــــأسف جدا عالتأخير فالرد لإني كنت مشغوله حدي في إجازة العيد :d 

أشكرك اخي عماد واتمنى لك كل التوفيق.. 

أختي ميس الهندسه الصناعيه لها مجالات عده قد لاتتوقعينها حيث ان المهندس الصناعي يكون مرغوب في اي مؤسسه واي شركه فهو يصلح لكي يتولى عدة مناصب أنا عن نفسي انصحك فيه..ووفقك الله  

أما اختي الجامعيه اولا انا اتشرف بمعرفتك واتمنى ان افيدك قدر الإمكان وانا حاضره لإجابة اي سؤال يدور فذهنج..وانا كمهندسة انابيب نقوم بتصميم انابيب البترول من حيث الحجم الشكل الضغط وبصراحه المواد التي افادتني للآن((الثيرموداينمك مهمه+الجرافيك مهم جدا جدا+ بروجكت مانجمنت مهمه جدا ايضا+فاسيليتي بلاننج+برودكشن بلاننج+ سيميوليشن)) ولكن هذي فقط مجرد مبادئ تؤهلك لفهم المصطلحات وتكون عندج خلفيه ودرايه على ماذا نعمل ولماذ؟؟ وطبعا هناك صله وثيقه بين ما درسته وما اشتغله حاليا..وفقك الله اختي العزيزه :56: 

اما اختي احلام كبيره الله يبارك فيك وأشكرك جدا لتواصلك ويارب الله يرزقك كل اللي تتمنيه.. وفعلا من سأل ربه ماخاب الله يوفقك يارب :56:


----------



## Engineer Oman (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Mabrook and all the best for you


----------



## jojojordan (29 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف مبروك ان شاءالله

وأقول للجميع أن الهندسة الصناعية لهام مجال واسع جدا

من إدارة مقهى أو سوبرماركت محلي إلى إدارة أقوى وأكبر الشركات والمصانع في العالم في مختلف مجالات الحياة


----------



## المهندسه غدير (30 ديسمبر 2007)

Engineer Oman قال:


> Mabrook and all the best for you



Thank u very much


----------



## الرابح (30 ديسمبر 2007)

أحبائي....
أنا مهندس صناعي: عملت في مصنع منتجات غذائية في ضبط الجودة، وفي قسم الصيانة
وعملت في شركة للتكييف والتدفئة المركزية كمهندس فني
الان في مدرسة صناعية كمهندس لمشغل التدفئة المركزية
أسعى لتاسيس شركة في هذا التخصص
إسألو كيف؟؟؟؟؟
خطط - نفذ - إفحص - بادر
بالإرادة القوية والتصميم عالي الجودة تحصل على كل شي


----------



## المهندسه غدير (30 ديسمبر 2007)

jojojordan قال:


> ألف مبروك ان شاءالله
> 
> وأقول للجميع أن الهندسة الصناعية لهام مجال واسع جدا
> 
> من إدارة مقهى أو سوبرماركت محلي إلى إدارة أقوى وأكبر الشركات والمصانع في العالم في مختلف مجالات الحياة




 الله يبارك فيك

وانا اوافقك الراأي بصراحه لإنني بالفعل عرفت قدر تخصصي وأحب اقول للجميع إن الحمدلله تخصصنا مطلوب جدا وضروري واصبحت الشركات والمؤسسات المهمه والمميزه هي التي تسأل عنا لندرتنا فأنصح الجميع بهذا التخصص والمثابره للأخير


----------



## المهندسه غدير (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابح قال:


> أحبائي....
> أنا مهندس صناعي: عملت في مصنع منتجات غذائية في ضبط الجودة، وفي قسم الصيانة
> وعملت في شركة للتكييف والتدفئة المركزية كمهندس فني
> الان في مدرسة صناعية كمهندس لمشغل التدفئة المركزية
> ...





بالفعل كلامك سليم جدا وهذا يبين بإن دراستك فادتك فالمهندس الصناعي قادر على ان يخطط ويأسس ويدير شركته ويضمن إستمرارها مهما كان نوع التحديات التي تصادفه فهو من خلال دراسته يستطيع ان يقدر الفائده التي سيحصل عليها وكذلك ويتفادى الخساره وأيضا يستطيع أن يقيم ويطور أدائه وقتما شاء

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## Engineer Oman (31 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندسه غدير قال:


> Thank u very much



you are most welcome , i am also working in oil and gas company in project engineering managment.


----------



## المهندسه غدير (2 يناير 2008)

Engineer Oman قال:


> you are most welcome , i am also working in oil and gas company in project engineering managment.



In which company???,becouse I'm working withMearsk oil in Engineering projects Dep.


----------



## صناعي عماني (2 يناير 2008)

مبارك على التوظيف...

اغلب خريجي الهندسة الصناعية في البلدان العربية واجهوا مشكلة التوظيف في البداية .

معنا في السلطنة ايضا واجه طلاب الدفعات الاولى مشكلة في التوظيف قبل 3 سنوات , اما الان فالسوق يشهد طلب كبير على الصناعيين , وهناك عجز في ايجادهم كون الخريجين مجموعة صغيرة , لذا يأخذ المهندس الميكانيكي ويؤهل ليكون مهندس صناعي.


----------



## المهندسه غدير (3 يناير 2008)

صناعي عماني قال:


> مبارك على التوظيف...
> 
> اغلب خريجي الهندسة الصناعية في البلدان العربية واجهوا مشكلة التوظيف في البداية .
> 
> معنا في السلطنة ايضا واجه طلاب الدفعات الاولى مشكلة في التوظيف قبل 3 سنوات , اما الان فالسوق يشهد طلب كبير على الصناعيين , وهناك عجز في ايجادهم كون الخريجين مجموعة صغيرة , لذا يأخذ المهندس الميكانيكي ويؤهل ليكون مهندس صناعي.




الله يبارك بعمرك وكلامك فعلا سليم مئه بالمئه


----------



## عبدالله.ك (3 يناير 2008)

يعني أنا احترت 

أدخل هندسة صناعية ولا ما أدخل 

أنا بحبها كتير 

بس مش عارف 

حاسس إنو البعض ندمان عليها 
حاجة بتخوف 

على فكره كل أهلي رافضين أدخل صناعي 
بس أنا بدي أدخلها 

بس لو صار فيا زي ما صار بالأخت العزيزة غدير

يا شماتتهم فيا 
ههههههههههههههههههه

بس إن شا الله الأمل موجود 
وما تيأسي 
من مجتمعنا الي ما بفهم شي 
بكره بعرفو قيمتك دهب 
بس هاد ابتلاء من ربنا


----------



## Engineer Oman (5 يناير 2008)

المهندسه غدير قال:


> In which company???,becouse I'm working withMearsk oil in Engineering projects Dep.



British Petrolum and also in project management dep


----------



## الرابح (9 يناير 2008)

(نصائح صناعية):31: 
طلب العلم يجب أن يرافقه إيمان بالرزاق
لا حلاوة للحياه دون تحديات فلولا التحديات لما وجدت الهندسة الصناعية
لا نجاح دون صبر
:13: المهندس الصناعي كالبترول الخام، يحتاج لعمليات تكرير لينتج الطاقة التي لايستغني عنها أحد في هذا العالم


----------



## المهندسه غدير (9 يناير 2008)

عبدالله.ك قال:


> يعني أنا احترت
> 
> أدخل هندسة صناعية ولا ما أدخل
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم اخوي عبدالله

اعتقد انك ماقريت جميع المشاركات فأنا اشتغلت وشغلتي ممتازه ولكنني قبل التخرج توقعت اني راح اشتغل علطول انا اعترف كنت مستعجله وعلى فكره الجميع يقدر تخصصي جدا وله دور كبير ومجالات عديده صدقني وفي نفس الوقت هو تخصص ممتع كدراسه وفي نظري هو اكثر تخصص ممكن تدرسه وانت مستمتع بدراسته صدقني ولن تندم ولكن لاتستعجل مثلي

وعلى فكره موضوع الشماته هو اكثر شي كان منرفزني حيث الناقص الذي لايستطيع ان يصل لما وصلت اليه هو اول من يتشمت ليحسسك إنه اذكى منك لما مادرس ولم يتعب نفسه :83: :83:

الله يوفقك والله معاك والهندسه الصناعيه لما راح تتخرج راح تكون اكيد منتشره جدا في عالمنا العربي


----------



## المهندسه غدير (9 يناير 2008)

الرابح قال:


> (نصائح صناعية):31:
> طلب العلم يجب أن يرافقه إيمان بالرزاق
> لا حلاوة للحياه دون تحديات فلولا التحديات لما وجدت الهندسة الصناعية
> لا نجاح دون صبر
> :13: المهندس الصناعي كالبترول الخام، يحتاج لعمليات تكرير لينتج الطاقة التي لايستغني عنها أحد في هذا العالم




ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه هوه ده ياخام انت :75:


----------



## جاسر (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

المهندس الصناعي له مجالات متعددة وحسب ما أراه أن الفرص متوفرة.

عموماً مشكلة التوظيف مشكلة عامة والهندسة لها نصيب من ذلك

والرزق بيد الله وحده 

ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمر يسرى
ومن يتق الله يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب 

والله المستعان


----------



## حياء اللأمة (9 يناير 2008)

*tu peux bcp donner là où tu es !!*

assalamou 3alaykoum mes chers fréres et soeurs, vous m'excusez j'ecris là en Français alors ke j'amerait ecrire en arabe, sauf g pas clavier arabe. bon revenons au cas de notre frére, je te dis il vaudrais mieux choisir le domaine où tu px donner le plus abstraction faite sur les opportunités d'emploi, d'ailleurs le marché de travail est en mouvement, aussi gardes à l'esprit qu'un ingenieur est quelqu'un de polyvalent qui peut donner dans plusieurs feilds loin de son domaine de specialisation, faut pas regretter un choix mais faut te trouver dans le domaine ke t'as choisis surtt que c'est trés interessant, ne penses pas au fait ue tu vas pas trouver d'emloi mais plutot penses en koi tu peux marquer ton existence dans ce domaine et bonne chance!!

khadija


----------



## المهندسه غدير (13 يناير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> المهندس الصناعي له مجالات متعددة وحسب ما أراه أن الفرص متوفرة.
> 
> ...






عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

والنعم بالله وأنا معك ففعلا الإنسان عندما يلجأ لربه ويطلبه فرب العالمين لايخيب ظنه فكل ذلك توافيق من رب العالمين :20:


----------



## المهندسه غدير (13 يناير 2008)

حياء اللأمة قال:


> assalamou 3alaykoum mes chers fréres et soeurs, vous m'excusez j'ecris là en Français alors ke j'amerait ecrire en arabe, sauf g pas clavier arabe. bon revenons au cas de notre frére, je te dis il vaudrais mieux choisir le domaine où tu px donner le plus abstraction faite sur les opportunités d'emploi, d'ailleurs le marché de travail est en mouvement, aussi gardes à l'esprit qu'un ingenieur est quelqu'un de polyvalent qui peut donner dans plusieurs feilds loin de son domaine de specialisation, faut pas regretter un choix mais faut te trouver dans le domaine ke t'as choisis surtt que c'est trés interessant, ne penses pas au fait ue tu vas pas trouver d'emloi mais plutot penses en koi tu peux marquer ton existence dans ce domaine et bonne chance!!
> 
> khadija




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :55: 

للأسف الشديد إني لا اتكلم فرنسي ولكن هناك خطه مستقبليه إني اتعلمها 
:69: :87: :82:


----------



## ahmadd (22 يناير 2008)

*Nice Discussion (story)*

Dear All, 

Hope ur doing well, 

and congratulations for Gahder, 

the only problem in industrial engineering is the work beginning , then after that you can share knowledge in any field


----------



## eng_abulail (30 يناير 2008)

مرحبا
انا خريج جديد من قسم الهندسة الصناعية تخرجت باربع سنين ونص مع العلم انو عدد الساعات175ساعة معتمدة بس بحاول ادور عشغل بصراحة استحي مابعرف هو انا مش عارف الهندسة الصناعية مع اني تخلرجت باربع سنين ونص ولا الطرف المقابل مش فاهم تخصصي
فيا طلاب الهندسة انقذوني
اريد ان ابحث عن وظيفة


----------



## eng_abulail (30 يناير 2008)

ياجماعة انا مش رح امدح اواذم بالهندسة الصناعية بدي اظلني معلق مثل الكرة:16: وما بعرف هالراس رح يطلعني فوق ولا يرميني عالارض
مع اني املي بالله كبير......بس الصبر بدا ينفذ مع انو مالي شهر متخرج
مابدي مشروع مواساة ولا مشروع تشجيع 
بدي حل جذري وفوري:71:


----------



## HaMooooDi (31 يناير 2008)

مشكووورين على التعليقات 

انا لسى ما تخرجت بعدني سنة 3 يعني باقي كمان سنتين 

يسلموووو


----------



## سيد بحرين (5 فبراير 2008)

"مهندس ميكانيكي وأنابيب"
بالتوفيق والنجاح المستمر


----------



## q-love (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم.. ألف مبروك إختي غدير وتستاهلين والله..

عندي إقتراح وصدقيني بتكسبين فيه أجر.. لأن فيه بنات وايد الحين يعانون من الي مريتي به عقب ماتخرجتي.. أتمنى تدشين منتدى جامعتنا  وتطمنينهم.. أو حتى تعطينهم لنك هالموضوع..
عيل الثيرمو عند د. أسامة سوت شغل ها؟ 

الله يوفقج إختي دنيا وآخرة..

ولاتنسين خواتج فالصناعية..

اخوج..

محمد


----------



## صناعي1 (10 فبراير 2008)

q-love قال:


> السلام عليكم.. ألف مبروك إختي غدير وتستاهلين والله..
> 
> عندي إقتراح وصدقيني بتكسبين فيه أجر.. لأن فيه بنات وايد الحين يعانون من الي مريتي به عقب ماتخرجتي.. أتمنى تدشين منتدى جامعتنا  وتطمنينهم.. أو حتى تعطينهم لنك هالموضوع..
> عيل الثيرمو عند د. أسامة سوت شغل ها؟
> ...


 
اخي محمد حياك الله، لكن اتمنى منك و من الجميع الكتابة بالعربية الفصحى و عدم الكتابة بالعامية و ذلك احتراما للغة القرآن و تسهيلا للتفاهم بين الاعضاء، و حياك الله.

ارجو الاطلاع على قوانين المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24163.html


----------



## q-love (12 فبراير 2008)

حياك الله أخي المشرف وبياك..

أتأسف على المخالفة غير المقصودة وعدم قراءتي للقوانين، أتمنى قبول إعتذاري وأعدكم بأنها لن تتكرر ^_^

محمد


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 فبراير 2008)

الف الف مبروك و ربنا يوفقك

عقبالنا


----------



## م المصري (12 فبراير 2008)

q-love قال:


> حياك الله أخي المشرف وبياك..
> 
> أتأسف على المخالفة غير المقصودة وعدم قراءتي للقوانين، أتمنى قبول إعتذاري وأعدكم بأنها لن تتكرر ^_^
> 
> محمد


 
احييك اخي الفاضل علي سعة صدرك ..... و اسلوبك المحترم و الذي لا ينقصه الرقي ..... و يشرفنا انضمامك لاسرة الملتقي 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## صناعي1 (13 فبراير 2008)

q-love قال:


> حياك الله أخي المشرف وبياك..
> 
> أتأسف على المخالفة غير المقصودة وعدم قراءتي للقوانين، أتمنى قبول إعتذاري وأعدكم بأنها لن تتكرر ^_^
> 
> محمد


اكرر التحية و التقدير، و اتمنى لك الفائدة دائما.


----------



## مهندس عام (13 فبراير 2008)

*أنا ايضا نادم*

والله انا ايضا نادم على تخصصي " هندسة صناعية " لقد تخرجت من سنتين ونصف وللاسف الى الان لم يحالفني الحظ في العمل كمهندس صناعي عملت اكثر من مرة ولكن في مجالات اخرى
اظن ان المشكلة ليس بالتخصص وانما هي بوضع بلدنا "فلسطين الحبيب"
اعتقد انني خلال العامين والنصف نسيت كل ما تعلمته لانني لم اطبقه على ارض الواقع واخشى اذا جاءتني الفرصة وعملت بمجالي وتخصصي ان لا اوفق:80: :80: :80:


----------



## المهندسه غدير (16 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك بالجميع واشكركم جميعا عالمرور الجميل


----------



## المهندسه غدير (16 فبراير 2008)

q-love قال:


> السلام عليكم.. ألف مبروك إختي غدير وتستاهلين والله..
> 
> عندي إقتراح وصدقيني بتكسبين فيه أجر.. لأن فيه بنات وايد الحين يعانون من الي مريتي به عقب ماتخرجتي.. أتمنى تدشين منتدى جامعتنا  وتطمنينهم.. أو حتى تعطينهم لنك هالموضوع..
> عيل الثيرمو عند د. أسامة سوت شغل ها؟
> ...






مشكور اخوي محمد عالمرور

وبصراحه انا احاول قد ما اقدر إني أرفع معنويات كل من يسألني حيث إنني جلست لمدة 6 شهور بعد تخرجي ولكنها مرت كأعوااااااام وعانيت بها من كثرة الضغوط التي مرت بي

والصراحه اقولها لا احب ان ادخل منتدى جامعتنا ولا اي شي يذكرني بأيام الجامعه لإنها اساسا من الاهم الأسباب اللي أثرت في نفسيتي حيث إنني لم أجد اي تعاون او دعم نفسي من جامعتي ولله الحمد إنني تخرجت ولم تعد لي صله بها

وعن الثيرمو مع الدكتور اسامه بصراحه (مولع حده) جزاه الله كل خير فلم اجد من وراه إلا كل خير وقد تلقيت منه هذه الماده بشكل ممتاز

بارك الله فيك ووفقك ويسر لك امورك


----------



## المهندسه غدير (16 فبراير 2008)

مهندس عام قال:


> والله انا ايضا نادم على تخصصي " هندسة صناعية " لقد تخرجت من سنتين ونصف وللاسف الى الان لم يحالفني الحظ في العمل كمهندس صناعي عملت اكثر من مرة ولكن في مجالات اخرى
> اظن ان المشكلة ليس بالتخصص وانما هي بوضع بلدنا "فلسطين الحبيب"
> اعتقد انني خلال العامين والنصف نسيت كل ما تعلمته لانني لم اطبقه على ارض الواقع واخشى اذا جاءتني الفرصة وعملت بمجالي وتخصصي ان لا اوفق:80: :80: :80:





لاتندم يا اخي الفاضل فصدقني ان تخصصك مجالاته كثيره واستطيع ان اصفه بالجوكر فمن الممكن ان تكون في اي من الاقسام التاليه:
-health,safty & environment
-engineering & projects
-Quality Dep.
-وكذلك ممكن ان تكون محلل بيانات
-مهندس تكلفه

صدقني المجالات عديده ولاتيأس ولاتجعل الشيطان ان يتمكن منك مثل مافعل بي واحمد ربك دائما واشكره ولاتندم فأقل شي انت مهندس وصدقني كل ماتحمد ربك وتسأله فهو عليم وسميع ولن يردك

ووفقك الله


----------



## حاتم سليمان (17 فبراير 2008)

وفقك الله وأرجو أن تكون سحابة صيف ومرت ولإن مشاركتى متأخرة فإن الإخوة الأعضاء قامو بالواجب بارك الله فيهم وفيك


----------



## الودق (17 فبراير 2008)

(عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)

بالعكس تخصصك رائع وجميل...وستجدين من يقدر ذلك...


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 فبراير 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
المهندسة غدير
ان اكثر بلدان العالم تعتبر اختصاص الهندسة الصناعية الاختصاص الافضل فى الانتاج وادارة المشاريع وبحوث العاليات والسيطرة النوعية والجودة الشاملة والحاسوب فى انظمة ( الكاد كام )* وغيرها واكد بان اعظم الشركات اليابانية والكورية والامريكية والاوربية كان تطورها يعود الفضل فى عمل المهندس الصناعي فهو القائد والمخطط والعامل فى الخط الانتاجي والنوعية وكذلك التعامل مع الزبائن ولكن لازال كثير من المهندسين في الاختصاصاص الاخرى المتربعين على كراسي الادارة يتخوفون من سيطرة المهندس الصناعي على الادارة والعمليات الانتاجية وتاكدي بان الوقت قريب سيكون للمندس الصناعي الدور الاكبر فى الادارة والانتاج والتخطيط لكونة الافضل . مع التقدير


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 فبراير 2008)

المهندسة غدير 
اولا مبروك العمل في الشركة ولكن لابد ان تكوني اشد المتحمسين على نشر وتوضيح دور المهندس الصناعي وانة هو الادارة والانتاج والتصميم والنوعية والاقتصاد الهندسي والادارة الهندسية وانة مهندس الغد مع التقدير.


----------



## uooranum (1 مارس 2008)

حول التخصص بصورة عامة أنا مهندس حاسبات وندمت لأني لم اتخصص في الميكانيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmadhbd (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس صناعي من سوريا
وقد علنيت مما تعاني منه الاخت الكريمة -مع أنني كنت الاول على دفعتي ولله الحمد والمنة
واضررت للعمل في مجال بعيد جدا عن مجالي فأنا الان أعمل في محطة حرارية لتوليد الطاقة
الا انني اعتبرها تجربة مفيدة جدا جدا 
كما أنها بصراحة ت}من لي دخل مادي مقبول يساعدنيي باعتبار انني الان طالب مجستير
لذلك أنصح جميع الاخوة بان يستفيدومن كل عقبة تعترض طريقهم ويلأخذوا العبرة من ذلك
أخوكم الهندس الصناعي أحمد - حلب ×××××××××

يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## المهندسه غدير (6 مارس 2008)

*ليطمئن الجميع*

أطمئنكم جميعا من تخرج ومن لم يتخرج بعد

هناك شواغر كثيره تنتظر المهندس الصناعي في مجالات عده ولكن لايعتقد أي مهندس بإن الوظيفه هي من ستسعى له بل هو من يجب ان يسعى لإيجاد افضل الفرص


----------



## الهندسيه للتروس (9 مارس 2008)

المهندسه غدير قال:


> الســـــــلام عليكم
> بصراحه شديده انا ندمت جدا لإنني تخصصت هندسه صناعيه حيث ان لاتوجد فرص عمل ملائمه لهذا التخصص في بلدي ((قطر)).. الحل الوحيد أن اعمل لدى (بعض) شركات البترول في مناطق بعيده و البعض الاخر لايجد اهميه لوجود المهندس الصناعي!!!!!
> وكثيرا من الهيئات عندنا لايجدون اي داعي لوجود المهندس الصناعي!!!
> قبل التخرج تأملت كل خير وانصدمت بعد التخرج لذلك نصيحتي للجميع لايقدمون على تخصص قبل ان يتأكدو من حاجة سوق العمل له
> ...


السلام عليكم بشمهندسه غدير عندي ليكي مشروع ان شاء الله هيكون مربح باذن الله الله المستعان سوف اعرض علي حضرتك مشروع تصنيع تروس مطابقه للمواصفات التي ينبغي ان يكون عليها التروس ارجوا من حضرتك الاهتمام ومراسلتي علي ×××××××××××××××××××
والله ولي التوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احمد

ـــــــــــــــــــ
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## q-love (10 مارس 2008)

> تصنيع تروس مطابقه للمواصفات التي ينبغي ان يكون عليها التروس


 
مع تحفظي على المشروع إلا أني أراه غير مجد، على الأقل في مصانع دول مجلس التعاون، حيث الآلات الضخمة والتي تتطلب دقة عالية ومراعاة العوامل التصحيحية أثناء التصنيع وكذلك تركيبة المواد (الميتالرجي الدقيق).. وفي ضل قلة خبرة الصناعة المحلية بالتعدين، فإني لا أؤيد هذه الفكرة.. والقرار فالنهاية يرجع للأخت غدير..

أخي هل لك أن تذكر لنا المقاييس التي تنوي أن تكون تروسك مطابقة لها هل هي (agma)، إذا كانت كذلك فبالإمكان طلب أي كمية وبجودة متوسطة وقد تصل إلى العالية من السوق الآسيوية وبأسعار تنافسية..

تحياتي للجميع..


----------

